# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  assunzione in s.a.s. di coniuge socio accomandante

## ga.sa.

Salve a tutti vorrei esporvi il mio problema.
Ho una s.a.s.  dove  gli unici due soci al 50% sono marito e 
mogli e precisamente: socio amministratore è il marito, mentre la 
moglie socio accomandante.. Vorrei sapere se è possibile assumere 
la moglie socio accomandante con contratto di lavoro subordinato, 
oppure pensate che l'inps mi crea qualche problema?? Inoltre vorrei
sapere se il costo è interamente deducibile ai fini I.R.P.E.F.
Già che ci sono vi pongo l'ultimo quesito, posso usufruire seCondo 
voi dei benefici della L 407/90?????

----------


## gg71_it

> Salve a tutti vorrei esporvi il mio problema.
> Ho una s.a.s.  dove  gli unici due soci al 50% sono marito e 
> mogli e precisamente: socio amministratore è il marito, mentre la 
> moglie socio accomandante.. Vorrei sapere se è possibile assumere 
> la moglie socio accomandante con contratto di lavoro subordinato, 
> oppure pensate che l'inps mi crea qualche problema?? Inoltre vorrei
> sapere se il costo è interamente deducibile ai fini I.R.P.E.F.
> Già che ci sono vi pongo l'ultimo quesito, posso usufruire seCondo 
> voi dei benefici della L 407/90?????

  tra i miei clienti ho una SAS che tra i dipendenti (10) ha anche 2 soci accomandanti... tale società è in vita in tale forma da ormai oltre 20 anni e ha subito di recente anche una verifica dell'agenzia delle entrate senza che su questo aspetto sia stato eccepito alcunché. Quindi... direi che lo puoi fare.

----------


## TUTTO LAVORO

> Salve a tutti vorrei esporvi il mio problema.
> Ho una s.a.s.  dove  gli unici due soci al 50% sono marito e 
> mogli e precisamente: socio amministratore è il marito, mentre la 
> moglie socio accomandante.. Vorrei sapere se è possibile assumere 
> la moglie socio accomandante con contratto di lavoro subordinato, 
> oppure pensate che l'inps mi crea qualche problema?? Inoltre vorrei
> sapere se il costo è interamente deducibile ai fini I.R.P.E.F.
> Già che ci sono vi pongo l'ultimo quesito, posso usufruire seCondo 
> voi dei benefici della L 407/90?????

  Una sas può assumere i soci accomandanti, nel tuo caso trattandosi di soci esclusivamente familiari, potrebbe essere messa in dubbio la subordinazione, a parer mio sicuramente, quindi considerata un'assunzione di comodo.

----------


## gg71_it

> Una sas può assumere i soci accomandanti, nel tuo caso trattandosi di soci esclusivamente familiari, potrebbe essere messa in dubbio la subordinazione, a parer mio sicuramente, quindi considerata un'assunzione di comodo.

  nel caso che ho citato io i soci accomandanti in effetti lvorano in azienda e percepiscono regolare stipendio secondo CCNL... comunque non capisco quale danno potrebbe lamentare l'inps

----------


## ga.sa.

grazie mille ora ho più chiare le idee!!!!

----------


## aquila

> grazie mille ora ho più chiare le idee!!!!

  Ti riporto un estratto della circolare INPS 179/89
"...1) Rapporto di lavoro prestato nell'ambito di imprese individuali, società di persone e studi professionali
Nei casi in cui i soggetti del rapporto denunciato da imprese individuali o studi professionali siano coniugi, parenti entro il 3° grado ed affini entro il 2° grado conviventi del datore di lavoro, il rapporto si presume gratuito e quindi escluso dall'obbligo assicurativo, senza necessità di accertamenti da parte dell'Istituto, se le parti non forniscono prove "rigorose", cioè non soltanto formali, ma convincenti nel loro complesso, dell'onerosità del rapporto stesso e della sua natura subordinata." 
Come vedi in via teorica potrebbe esistere un rapporto di lavoro dipendente fra coniugi, in pratica non supera nessun controllo poichè di norma nei rapporti di coniugio vi è il presupposto della gratuità della prestazione. L'esempio citato da altri, in cui soci accomandanti sono dipendenti, non è calzante con il tuo caso. Difatti quello che impedisce il rapporto di lavoro subordinato non è l'essere socio (in una sas l'accomandante è un mero socio di capitale) ma bensì il rapporto di coniugio.
saluti

----------


## gg71_it

> Ti riporto un estratto della circolare INPS 179/89
> "...1) Rapporto di lavoro prestato nell'ambito di imprese individuali, societ&#224; di persone e studi professionali
> Nei casi in cui i soggetti del rapporto denunciato da imprese individuali o studi professionali siano coniugi, parenti entro il 3&#176; grado ed affini entro il 2&#176; grado conviventi del datore di lavoro, il rapporto si presume gratuito e quindi escluso dall'obbligo assicurativo, senza necessit&#224; di accertamenti da parte dell'Istituto, se le parti non forniscono prove "rigorose", cio&#232; non soltanto formali, ma convincenti nel loro complesso, dell'onerosit&#224; del rapporto stesso e della sua natura subordinata." 
> Come vedi in via teorica potrebbe esistere un rapporto di lavoro dipendente fra coniugi, in pratica non supera nessun controllo poich&#232; di norma nei rapporti di coniugio vi &#232; il presupposto della gratuit&#224; della prestazione. L'esempio citato da altri, in cui soci accomandanti sono dipendenti, non &#232; calzante con il tuo caso. Difatti quello che impedisce il rapporto di lavoro subordinato non &#232; l'essere socio (in una sas l'accomandante &#232; un mero socio di capitale) ma bens&#236; il rapporto di coniugio.
> saluti

   *hai ragione* ma ancora non capisco una cosa
chi sarebbe danneggiato dal fatto che il marito decida di assumere alle proprie dipendenze la moglie o i figli? e quindi in quale occasione l'imprenditore dovrebbe dimostrare che il rapporto (di lavoro) &#232; oneroso e subordinato? ed inoltre nel momento in cui sono versati regolarmente imposte e contributi ci&#242; non sarebbe sufficiente a dimostrare ci&#242;? 
p.s.
nel caso da me citato i soci accomandanti sono dipendentie figli dell'imprenditore

----------


## ale.c

> Ti riporto un estratto della circolare INPS 179/89
> "...1) Rapporto di lavoro prestato nell'ambito di imprese individuali, società di persone e studi professionali
> Nei casi in cui i soggetti del rapporto denunciato da imprese individuali o studi professionali siano coniugi, parenti entro il 3° grado ed affini entro il 2° grado conviventi del datore di lavoro, il rapporto si presume gratuito e quindi escluso dall'obbligo assicurativo, senza necessità di accertamenti da parte dell'Istituto, se le parti non forniscono prove "rigorose", cioè non soltanto formali, ma convincenti nel loro complesso, dell'onerosità del rapporto stesso e della sua natura subordinata."

  ma allora, una persona può lavorare nell'attività del coniuge (oppure genitori, figli) senza dover pagare l'inps? allora che figura ha il collaboratore?

----------


## sala

> ma allora, una persona può lavorare nell'attività del coniuge (oppure genitori, figli) senza dover pagare l'inps? allora che figura ha il collaboratore?

  tendenzialmente quando un coniuge lavora all'interno di una attività del rispettivo coniuge i suoi contributi "inps " si sommano a quelli del titolare che 4volte l'anno versa entrambi i contributi. 
Secondo me, parlandosi di sas, la situazione è ancora più pericolosa per via del discorso della responsabilità del marito e della "non responsabilità " della moglie se non per le quote versate. 
Già, in caso di contestazioni, sarebbe difficile dimostrare che la moglie non sapeva nulla della gestione del marito, se poi la assumi come dipendente ...................caso concreto: debiti . anche la moglie risponderebbe. 
riguardo all'inquadramento come dipendente l'inps non lo accetta.

----------


## ale.c

ho un'altra domanda: se non mi sbaglio per quanto riguarda l'INPS per i commercianti, si paga una quota fissa annuale per i redditi fino a una cifra vicina ai 13.500, oltre questa soglia si paga la quota fissa più una percentuale intorno al 20% sul reddito.Quello che vorrei sapere è questo:
1) la percentuale è relativa al reddito eccedente il reddito minimo oppure è una percentuale riferita all'intero reddito? (esempio: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro, oltre alla quota fissa, pago un 20% di 20.000 oppure il 20% di *20.000-13500*?)
2) se ho una snc, qual è la soglia minima per cui i soci non devono pagare altro inps oltre alla quota base?(faccio un esempio.snc con 2 soci al 50%,reddito snc di 20.000, quindi reddito di ciascuno di 10.000, inferiore a 13.500: i soci devono pagare il supplemento?)
Mi scuso per i dati non precisi e per la mia ignoranza in materia, e anche per essere uscito un po' fuori tema.Grazie a chiunque mi risponderà!

----------


## sala

[QUOTE=ale.c;70184]ho un'altra domanda: se non mi sbaglio per quanto riguarda l'INPS per i commercianti, si paga una quota fissa annuale per i redditi fino a una cifra vicina ai 13.500, oltre questa soglia si paga la quota fissa più una percentuale intorno al 20% sul reddito.Quello che vorrei sapere è questo:
1) la percentuale è relativa al reddito eccedente il reddito minimo oppure è una percentuale riferita all'intero reddito? (esempio: se ho un reddito di 20.000 euro, oltre alla quota fissa, pago un 20% di 20.000 oppure il 20% di *20.000-13500*?)
paghi per la parte eccedente il minimale  
2) se ho una snc, qual è la soglia minima per cui i soci non devono pagare altro inps oltre alla quota base?(faccio un esempio.snc con 2 soci al 50%,reddito snc di 20.000, quindi reddito di ciascuno di 10.000, inferiore a 13.500: i soci devono pagare il supplemento?)
se la quota di reddito non eccede il minimale non paghi nulla

----------


## mitico0072001

Ciao a tutti,
grazie per leggere questo che sto scrivendo e grazie per donarmi il vostro tempo rispondendomi.
Allora, 11.11.2011 sono subentrato come socio accomandante (al 15%) in una ditta di videogames.
Nel contratto che ho firmato, nel punto 7, vi è scritto che io "mi obbligo a prestare la mia opera a favore della società".
Io lavoro come dipendente in un'altra ditta fuori regione e, finchè non vedo guadagni, non ho, per ovvi motivi, intenzione di lasciare il lavoro.
Il socio che detiene la maggioranza delle quote, (60%= 30% lui e 30% la moglie) è accomandante ed è anche proprietario dell'immobile e ha chiesto un affitto di 3000 euro.
L'accomandataria è una donna che ha messo lui e ovviamente fa sempre riferimento, per qualsiasi cosa che fa, a lui.
Vi è poi un altro socio, anche lui con il 15%.
Il punto è questo, hanno assunto una dipendente che lavora al posto mio e un altra che copre i turni delle ore di lavoro dell'attivita che rimangono scoperte. 
Il fatto è che a dirmi di pagare e quanto pagare la dipendente che copre il mio turno (quella con cui io contribuisco solo al 15%) è il socio accomandante che ha il 15%.
Io ho chiamato quindi quello che detiene il 60% chiedendogli il numero della accomandataria e si è rifiutato di darmelo.
Io non ho intenzione di pagare una dipendente senza sapere quanto percepisce, le ore che fa ecc ecc.
Ho investito 12.000 euro e in 12 anni di affitto li recupero senz altro. 
La mia domanda è questa, l'accomandataria con me non si fa sentire, cosa devo fare?pagare o non pagare? io devo fidarmi di quello che dice il socio accomandante?
Inoltre mi ha detto che ci sono soldi da dare alla societa in quanto ha dovuto rifare un muro. Devo pagare? il locale è del socio che detiene il 60% quindi, i lavori di ristrutturazione, non sono unicamente a carico suo?
Per concludere in bellezza, lui vuol far entrare la sua badante slovena, quindi ha bisogno della mia firma in quanto lo statuto dice che se non sono in accordo tutti i soci, non si puo far entrare un'altro nuovo a meno che uno dei soci non muoia e dia quindi in eredità le quote.
Io la firma non gliela dò a meno che lui non mi faccia diventare accomandatario (in modo da controllare lui che gestisce tutto e l'attuale accomandataria che pende dalle sue labbra.).
Sapete bene che se vogliono, l'accomandataria puo eliminare il mio utile investendo su altre attività o facendosi stipendi dirigenziali).
Lui allora mi ha proposto:" ti do il 10% delle quote a 10.000 euro e mi tengo l'usufrutto, tu mi firmi e fai entrare la mia badante e in cambio io ti metto accomandatario". 
Ho letto inoltre che un accomandante puo controllare un accomandatario ma un accomandatario puo controllare limitatamente un accomandatario, Art 2320 comma 3 cc e 2476 comma 2 cc.
Per favore, io sono un po pensieroso riguardo questo, se potete rispondermi per aiutarmi sarebbe per me molto importante.
Io non vendo le quote, sia chiaro. Il Business son convinto che vada bene. 
Un ultima cosa, io pago la dipendente al 15% del mio utile perchè ho l'obbligo di prestare servizio a differenza loro che non devono perchè nel contratto cè scritto che solo io devo prestare servizio. Dunque il mio 15% che va a lei si toglie dal mio utile, mentre le spese dell'altra dipendente (la sua badante che vuole far entrare in societa) verrà messe a carico delle spese della societa.
Praticamente la pago anche io.
Ma se l'accomandataria non mi dice nulla di quanto pagare, devo fidarmi dell'accomandante?? 
Se non pago,perchè ovviamente non so su cosa riferirmi, cosa rischio?
io vorrei pagare ma vorrei anche chiarezza
grazie per la risposta!! 
M.

----------


## giafo

Salve sono nuovo del forum ma spero di diventarne un abitudinario. In merito all'argomento di cui sopra mi è capitata oggi una cosa strana che volevo sottoporre alla vostra attenzione per avere un vostro parere: sas composta da 3 soci 2 fratelli e il padre, uno dei fratelli socio accomandatario con quota di minoranza 30% , l'altro fratello socio accomandante con quota del 45% (ed ex socio accomandatario fino al 27/01/2013) e padre con quota minima 25%. Un ispettore dell'inps si è presentato presso l'azienda chiedendo della ex dipendente ma questa non lavora più lì dal febbraio 2014 data di scadenza del contratto ed ha poi lasciato una convocazione per la ex dipendente firmata dal socio accomandante nonchè marito della signora. Leggevo che l'inps non ammette l'assunzione come dipendente della moglie del socio accomandatario in quanto ritiene che si tratti di un rapporto di lavoro subordinato "di comodo". Ma in questo caso si tratta della moglie del socio accomandante e cognata (da agosto 2013 data del matrimonio) del socio accomandatario. A questo punto dov'è il problema? Potrebbero crearci problemi considerando che nel 2013 la moglie ha anche partorito e usufruito della maternità e ora della disoccupazione? O può essere semplicemente legato al fatto che il socio accomandatario precedente è l'attuale marito? Ricordo in ogni caso che il matrimonio con il socio accomandante è avvenuto successivamente all'assunzione ( agosto 2013). Sono curioso di conoscere le vostre esperienze in merito ringraziandovi anticipatamente.

----------

